# Hello from Mississippi



## mom2gracie (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey everyone. I just wanted to introduce myself and my baby. 

I am Missy and I am owned by Gracie. She is just precious to me. She is a 11mth old tuxedo. I adopted her ,this april will be one year ago, from a local adoption agency. The moment I saw her I just fell in love. She has been a wonderful addition to our family. I look forward to getting to know each of you.










This is her favorite spot. She loves looking out the window.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

&  What a cutie she is!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Gracie is absolutely adorable. :luv

We're going to need more pictures.


----------



## doubleraven (Dec 6, 2007)

Welcome! 

Gracie is very adorable. She looks quite dignified. She must know she's a princess


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the beautiful Gracie, I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four and my big girl Freesia


----------



## Siamese Louise (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome!

I am new to the Forum, too. Everyone here is very nice, and I've gotten some great advice on taking better care of my kitties. It's nice to be able to meet and "talk" to other people who really love cats.

Your kitty is beautiful--I have a Tuxedo (mine's a little--well, not-so-little boy) myself! I went to graduate school in Mississippi (Go, Golden Eagles!), and it's nice to meet another Southern cat lover! Purrs,


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Welcome Gracie and Missy.* Tuxedo kittys are the gentle souls of the cat world. I have a male tuxy!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome! Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome Missy and Gracie ! I'm new too and have found the members here very nice  

Hope you post some more pics soon


----------

